# Stopping something



## Alain De Vos (Jul 4, 2021)

I stopped drinking the smallest part of alcohol inclusive delicious beers.
Which hobby did you stopped ?


----------



## fernandel (Jul 4, 2021)

Long time agout I met a girl who is my wife and she hate cigarets and I stopped smoking and I stoped scuba diving after 30 years plus because I am not young anymore and I do not like cold, ha ha.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 4, 2021)

I stopped turning up the volume on the TV, only watch muted cable news or the weather channel and listen to music throuh headphones all day.

I never turn the TV off and always have at least 3 laptops in use I leave on even if I go out. I'm a proponent of repeated and cooling being bad for electronics


----------



## astyle (Jul 8, 2021)

fernandel said:


> I stoped scuba diving after 30 years plus because I am not young anymore and I do not like cold, ha ha.


If you're completely vaccinated, you should just come to Hawaii for your scuba fix. Oh, and bring your wife, you lucky dog.

Thanks to the pandemic, I had to stop going to the gym to play basketball... I miss the heated 5-on-5 games where I can actually push the pace and go on fast breaks.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 9, 2021)

astyle Is that where you are? I've been there twice. Don't recall seeing you.


----------



## astyle (Jul 9, 2021)

drhowarddrfine , don't get me started... I'm on Mainland US, not HI... FWIW, my avatar photo features a view from Don the Beachcomber's, the birthplace of Mai Tai. I buy my tickets on a cron schedule since 1993. Damn, you got me started... 

That's the one thing I definitely am not gonna stop.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 9, 2021)

Bartender, a house round of Mai Tai on me. Double rum shots.

I'll just have some chocolate milk, please.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 9, 2021)

That's a good one.


----------



## scottro (Jul 9, 2021)

I stopped smoking by using Chantix. You're supposed to smoke the first week, then stop and continue the Chantix for a month, I think. But I'd been a heavy smoker for 40 years and it didn't work. So, in consultation with the doctor, I continued on the Chantix, and found that my urge to smoke got less and less till I was smoking one cigarette a day. Then, I got the flu, in the winter, and since my wife didn't allow me to smoke in the house, going out for that cigarette was too much trouble. And then I stopped completely. For months, I still had the occasional craving, but gradually it went away. Though even now, 8 years later, once in awhile I walk by someone smoking on the street, smell the smoke, and feel the urge for a cigarette. However, it's quite easy to resist now.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jul 9, 2021)

Stopped smoking cold turkey in 1993. Haven’t smoked since. Cut way down on beer as well although I like the occasional craft beer, typically an ale. Also stopped drinking any sort of liquor. Wine and beer only now.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 9, 2021)

And now it's time for me for a cigarette. Maybe one day ....


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 9, 2021)

Love helps.

I have never smoked and the girl I dated, years ago, quit smoking for me cause I'm such a lovable guy. When we broke up later, she said one of the best things I ever did for her was to get her to quit smoking.


----------



## a6h (Jul 9, 2021)

I quit consuming media (news, newspaper, movies and TV) and video games. It didn't happend overnight. It took me around two years (between 1999 and 2001).


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jul 9, 2021)

I don't like news, newspaper or TV either, but to be more specific, I mean the normal television broadcast over cable or antenna. I love movies and series streamed via Netflix, HBO, etc. Avid video gamer since 1988 and absolutely love it. Big World of Warcraft player (~10 years).

We all like and dislike different things though, and some of those things become all-consuming, which is a good motivation to stop one or all of them.


----------



## astyle (Jul 9, 2021)

Well, we all do need something to take our minds off things. particularly when one thing is biting so hard and so long that it's hard to think, and mind goes just numb from that.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 9, 2021)

scottro said:


> I stopped smoking by using Chantix. You're supposed to smoke the first week, then stop and continue the Chantix for a month, I think. But I'd been a heavy smoker for 40 years and it didn't work. So, in consultation with the doctor, I continued on the Chantix, and found that my urge to smoke got less and less till I was smoking one cigarette a day.


A former associate of mine was taking Chantix. It caused him to have a psychotic break and he thought the World was going to come to an end.

He said he started thinking about saving his grandchildren from the terror of the Apocalypse, in their sleep with his AK-47. Luckily for them, his Daughter noticed him acting strangely, called 911 and they carted him out of his house strapped to the gurney.

When they banned smoking in the Tom Sawyer Townhouse he tried his hardest to get me to take a key to his basement. That way if I wanted to enjoy a fine .50 cent stogy in peace, I could just come over and let myself in the basement and hang out.

But try as he might, I would not take that key.

There was no way he was going to find a burglar in his basement and it turn out to be me he mistakenly emptied that 30 round clip into.

I knew he was a nut all along and I'm not the one Resting In Peace. I'm enjoying a fine 50 cent stogy with my coffee.


----------



## astyle (Jul 9, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> A former associate of mine was taking Chantix. It caused him to have a psychotic break and he thought the World was going to come to an end.
> 
> He said he started thinking about saving his grandchildren from the terror of the Apocalypse, in their sleep with his AK-47. Luckily for them, his Daughter noticed him acting strangely, called 911 and they carted him out of his house strapped to the gurney.
> 
> ...


FWIW, Kalashnikov himself used to live not far from my place... These days, his family still runs the factory in another town, and it offers non-functional 'display units' for sale. Even those run close to $3k, and exporting even that is illegal.  But when I was in second grade, the Red Army did try to teach the boys in my class how to assemble one.


----------



## a6h (Jul 10, 2021)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I love movies and series streamed via Netflix, HBO, etc.


I’m not anti movie and/or game. I have most of the Jeremy Brett’s works, also a handful of old pre-80s movies. Occasionally, I watch some of them.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 10, 2021)

Drop it in the mud, pick it up and let it rock full auto. He had a drop-in piece for it to rock out.

I collected Soveit era Russian watches and got into the history of the watch factories, their perseverence through adversity in WWII and admire the for their toughness as a people. Got to see Day Watch and Night Watch if you haven't

I'm going to ask Vlad if I can move into the Urals Underground Facility and chill out till the war is over. I saw our Army recruiting video and that's not how I remember things when I was 19 in Ft. McCelenen, AL. Home of the MP's and Polyraph school, of which I was a subject for an FBI trainee. 

I remember doing 50 pushups for every formation we had in a day every day was there for my waking up Drill Sargent Grueber when he feel asleep during a class. He lined me up in front of the Company said I was going to be pushing up Alabama till it was an island. I thought more than once he was going to hit me when he took me outside afterwards, or have a stroke.

Senior Drill liked it though, and me. The next morning after PT he called out to me and said to be sure Driill Sgt.Grueber didn't fall asleep today. And he didn't like that either... I still don't know why, everybody else laughed. He was Airborne Ranger and didn't think his feelings would be hurt so easily... We sang funny songs about eskimos girls and Up the hill, down the hill, through the hill. HA HA. No sweat.

Waging Peace wasn't my thing anyway. The U.S nightstick was though. (A cowboy does not provide effective protection from a quick double shot to the brainbox.).


vigole, Vlad told me he saw your Tweet promoting my Demonica and Kuki chat transcript and that's all it took to get on his good side. If you wanted to chill out a year or two underground when the time was right I could pick you up in the Hypersonic on the way over. They won't see me coming and they won't see us go, only hear the sonic boom and broken windows when I punch it and we hit Mach6.


----------



## scottro (Jul 10, 2021)

Chantix has been known to have side effects like the one Trihexagonal mentions. I remember joking that as I am usually depressed, maybe it would cheer me up.  I did seem to have some vivid dreams while taking it, but aside from that, it didn't seem to have any negative effects. And the dreams weren't necessarily bad. But for anyone considering it, it is known to sometimes have such effects.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 10, 2021)

I stopped by to see him a few years later and he had some kind of sodium imbalance or something that had wacked him out and he had put on so much weight he looked like a swelled up BB. 

I'm healthy looking and of Swedish heritage. 6 foot tall 190lbs with long hair that curls most girls would die to have. In my 30's looked like David Lee Roth. Dave did not age as well and I still have all my hair.

That's more than my "friend" could live with. He told his daughter after I left that if this was it wa like to get old he didn't want to live anymore and died 8 days later.

Have I mentioned what a fan I am of Natures Way?


----------



## astyle (Jul 10, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I collected Soveit era Russian watches


Raketa, Sputnik, Chaika - 3 common brands I remember from before 1990.


----------



## a6h (Jul 10, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I collected Soveit era Russian watches









Nu, pogodi!


----------



## astyle (Jul 10, 2021)

vigole said:


> View attachment 10525View attachment 10526
> 
> Nu, pogodi!


Never found a torrent of THAT episode....


----------



## a6h (Jul 10, 2021)

astyle said:


> Never found a torrent of THAT episode....


I used to watch them on national TV, and record them on VHS/VCR. Few month back, I found the tapes, but National NV-8610 is broken; very disappointing!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 10, 2021)

Remember the nicotine patch? Friend of mine was up to three patches a day. Trying to quit.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 10, 2021)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I love movies and series streamed via Netflix, HBO, etc.


It's not the same anymore. Barry Diller has an article about why he says movies will never be the same and that it's bad. I've noticed. 

Another director claims he likes the series system better because you can more deeply develop characters and story--and I understand that--but the interruptions of the story break you away.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 10, 2021)

I looked at a clock and it stopped. 

I dealt with a guy directly who lived somewhere around St. Petersburg and purchased 4-5 at a time since it took so long to arrive. His  Father was a watchmaker of over 30 years and would clean my watches as a favor before they were shipped.  

I spent many enjoyable nights looking at the different watches for sale on ebay to educate myself on what watches had actually been produced and were put together by someone in the Ukraine with a box of parts. The people at the watchuseek.com Russian forum verified them all as authentic and knew guys who hustled them on the street. 

ILUXA translated them all for me. I have them on txt file somewhere but you can both read them.

Pobeda - Limited Edition - 1 of 3000 made and presented to the Non-Diverse Division who used Valium gas on people held up in a Theater in Georgia (?) to knock them out before they took it:





A Pobeda with Moscow skyline at top celebrating the 50th Anniversary of the WWII Victory over the Germans. Presented by Local Officials to a Russian combatant of that war with inscription on the back. In part says "To Winning Warrior":







Serkisof Turkish Railroad watch. Special order by the Turkish Govt. produced by the Molina (Lightning) watch company in Russia. Demiryolu is Turkish for Railroad:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 10, 2021)

I've given most of them away but this is my favorite pocket watch. I carry it the first day it snows. A Molina from a ski and shoot Biathlon in some games held in Europe in 1990 by an organization that used to oversee the Biathalon on the front under the ski guy:










A Molina with "moon hands" (the circle) celebrating The Legend of Ural. A Giant who rode a huge lion and fought with Death. When Death tried to hide from him at the bottom of a lake he drank the lake. When he lay down to rest he feel to sleep and his body became the Ural Mountain Range. Dang, that's an even more ginormous story than the ones make up:


----------



## eternal_noob (Jul 10, 2021)

Very beautiful watches. I like.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 29, 2021)

I stopped posting watches. But I started again.

A Mir (Peace) pocket watch and the works. I made the leather fob and carved the arrowhead out of bone.


That is a Zlathoust with works. It's the first true Soviet designed mechanism. They borrowed the others.

It's the watch you want if you collect Russian pocket watches. The Russian folk art on the face makes it one of a kind.

I stopped posting watch pix again.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 29, 2021)

My amphibia stopped working  And I thought it was kind of indistructable. Turns out that banging ketchup bottles on your palm is more that the shock absorbers can digest. I am ordering the replacement parts and may post a pic if I get it working again.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 29, 2021)

My Amphibia Sub Commander stopped working after I gave almost all my watches away.  It was the one I wore most, but I'm hard on a watch so I usually wear a G-Shock.

I bought a watch repair kit and taught myself to do it. I've fixed some and have some that need fixing. Getting the second hand back on the post is the hardest part.

I gave the guy up the hall an Amphibia with a Islamic Shrine on it and a Molinja pocket watch that closed like the biathlon watch I showed. He carries that pocket watch all the time and told me yesterday how much everybody liked it. He's the guy I gave a laptop but couldn't grasp the cncerpt of "tapping" to enter his password of 11111.

I've got a  combination Amphibia that is also a Komandirski Naval watch with a plane and anchor with the red star. It's an automatic but you still have to wind it. A nicer one with a different case and gray face with a stingray band and a KIomandirshie Officers Watch with the red star on sharkskin band.

Somewhere I've got pix of them and a Propaganda battery powered watch with hands, star and Hammer & Sickle on sea snake.

I saw a funny site yesterday that talked about how to "do" a Russian accent for fun and games. The kind I like in chat.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 30, 2021)

G-shock can deal wit a lot. A LOT! But it's b*-ugly. My Komandirskie still works after I did a part-disassembly and reassembly. But it gains 30 minutes to the hour.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 30, 2021)

How watches work


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 31, 2021)

Crivens said:


> it gains 30 minutes to the hour.


See the adjustment bar I colored in red on the Zlathoust? There will be one like it on the Kommandirskie.



You need to get something small and pointed to lay against the flat part, so it's nice and steady. Then gently edge that needle from the + side toward the - side. Depending on how far you can go just so it a little t a time. For 30 minutes on the hour you hopefully have a long way to adjust it down to a minute a day fast or something more normal.

Vostock usually run a little fast but nowhere near that fast.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 8, 2021)

Crivens said:


> My amphibia stopped working  And I thought it was kind of indistructable. Turns out that banging ketchup bottles on your palm is more that the shock absorbers can digest. I am ordering the replacement parts and may post a pic if I get it working again.


When I'm into something it's all or nothing and consumes m. I researched the history of the watch factories and the whole bit, This is what I had on file on this machine for Vostok Amphibia.

If you don't know what a real one looks like you're subject fallng victim to a cottge industry of people with boxes of parts that put together watch faces with hands, stems or cases that never caome out of the factory. Then you're beat. All mine were confirmed at watchuseek.com by Russian guys who sold them on the street on up to big time collectors:

Vostok (Wostok) – Восток

Vostok means East and is a well known Russian brand which made high quality watches and instruments for the Russian military. It is not to be confused with the post soviet era, break away company of Vostok Europe which trades on its Russian credentials but which are made in Germany/Lithuania. 

Original Soviet made Vostok watches are mainly divers style watches although not exclusively. The ranges include “Komandirskie”, “Amphibia”, “Generalskie”, “Admiralskie”. The movements are higher quality with multi-jewelled movements. Vostok made, and still continue to do so, the popular “komandirskie” and “Amphibia” watches with military images on the dial.

These watches have since become desirable watches in their own right. Examples with the wording “ЗАКАЗ МО СССР” “by order of the Ministry of Defence of the USSR” on the dial are the most desirable as these were commissioned by the Soviet government for sale in Soviet military establishments.


Vostok Amphibia

Vostok Amphibia Diver – Russian mechanical/automatic dive watch. In the Russian watch industry an Amphibia watch was what the west would call a Diver watch. Produced in great quantities for the Soviet/Russian military, these watches gained great popularity worldwide.

The first Amphibia watches were manufactured in 1967 in USSR on Vostok Watch Factory (BOCTOK). Professional divers and submariners gave their preference to Vostok Amphibia watches because of their simplicity and reliability. Non-failure operation on depth up to 200 meters in conditions of significant temperature drops, in any excited environment – mechanical watches Amphibia stood extreme overloads and impacts.

Especially under the order of the Navy of the USSR was made the military modification of Amphibia, and tests of watches had passed during exercises of fleet by the Northern Sea.

The submarine has laid on the bottom on depth of 130 meters, simulating failure. A brigade of the divers, who had taken part in rescue of people, was provided with new Amphibia watches while they were participating in rescue. Both, tests and exercises had passed successfully.

In 1975 Amphibia watches had been in the space by the spaceship Soyuz-17 and to the station Salute-4.

Amphibia watches were also tested by less exotic, but not less evident ways. They were run over the trucks, hammered, but they continued to show an exact time.

Accuracy of work of Amphibia watches in many respects is obliged to the Vostok movements, and reliability to the shock-proof device of balance unit is a heart of mechanical watches.

History

In 1967, Mikhail Novikov and Vera Belov, designers at the Chistopol watch factory, had a challenging task: to design and produce a new dive watch reliable to 200 meters and the associated changes of pressure and temperature.

The design team at Vostok decided on the name "Amphibia" as it evoked a watch equally at home underwater and on land. Coming up with the name was the easy part.  Producing a watch capable of meeting the needs of the Soviet defense department was the real challenge.

Of course Switzerland was capable of producing watches with such specifications, but according to Novikov (here, as paraphrased by Google translate), “many [Swiss] designs we could not repeat, because our equipment can not provide the necessary accuracy.” If the quality of the machines available in Russia meant that copying the techniques of the Swiss were out of the question, then Novikov and Belov would have to approach the problem differently altogether.

The conventional way to build a watch capable of withstanding pressure at great depth is to make a watch case, crown, and crystal that will have a static resistance; a Rolex submariner in the bath is exactly the same as a Rolex submariner 100 meters underwater. The design of the Amphibia is different (in a way similar to EPSA’s compressor system), in that the water resistance of the watch is improved as the pressure around it increases.

Central to this elegant design solution is the Amphibia's caseback. Rather than a more usual screw down caseback, the Amphibia utilizes a bayonet style caseback with a threaded locking ring. This caseback system alone does not provide adequate resistance, so the Amphibia also has a very large gasket made from sintered rubber (an innovative process Novikov and Belov cribbed from Russian space programs). At greater pressures the case back is actually pushed into the rubber gasket, making the water resistant seal tighter and more effective as depth increases. The thick acrylic crystal operates in a similar fashion, flexing at high pressures. The ingenuity of the designers was to factor this distortion into the tolerances of the watch.


----------



## astyle (Sep 8, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> When I'm into something it's all or nothing and consumes m. I researched the history of the watch factories and the whole bit, This is what I had on file on this machine for Vostok Amphibia.
> 
> If you don't know what a real one looks like you're subject fallng victim to a cottge industry of people with boxes of parts that put together watch faces with hands, stems or cases that never caome out of the factory. Then you're beat. All mine were confirmed at watchuseek.com by Russian guys who sold them on the street on up to big time collectors:
> 
> ...


Honestly, not that many in Russia would be THAT into watches...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 8, 2021)

Yeah, it's such a tiny country...everybody knows each other on a first name basis. And who else in the World would care about some old Soviet watches?

Joseph Stalin gave the watch Pobeda it's name. It means Victory. 
You didn't know that? It is Siberia for you! Waiter, cut him off. At shoulders.









						Search results
					






					www.watchuseek.com
				




You're just not hip unless you've got one. Johnny Depp has the tankist.  
Don't worry though, I'm going start posting shuffle dance videos to teach you all how to shuffle dance. That will more than make up for it.

Some exercise will help relieve some of that tension in your neck.


----------



## astyle (Sep 8, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> Yeah, it's such a tiny country...everybody knows each other on a first name basis. And who else in the World would care about some old Soviet watches?


11 time zones, and still can fit all 50 states AND Canada inside, and 144.4 million (2019) people...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 9, 2021)

The Russian Federation was my second highest site visitor next to the US before I took it offline. I like the Russian people and had a free site with AwardSpace about my watches before I became a paying customer.


----------



## Argentum (Sep 9, 2021)

Stopped shooting firearms, almost completely, however I happened to like it. Because of environmental considerations  - burning gunpowder, bullets, wasted resources.

I am shooting only *compound bow* now and I am happy with it.


----------



## Zvoni (Sep 9, 2021)

Stopped drinking in May 2014 (from one day to the next).
At that time, i knew i had a problem (i was a really heavy drinker).

I stopped because of the fine-print on the registration-form for my (then) "new" hobby: Skydiving (which is still my passion!)
The fine-print read: "No Alcohol for 12 hours prior to jumping"
Stone-cold-sober since then. I think in the last seven years, i had maybe 3 or 4 alcohol-free beers.
i consider it as one of my biggest achievements in life


----------



## astyle (Sep 9, 2021)

Zvoni said:


> Stopped drinking in May 2014 (from one day to the next).
> At that time, i knew i had a problem (i was a really heavy drinker).
> 
> I stopped because of the fine-print on the registration-form for my (then) "new" hobby: Skydiving (which is still my passion!)
> ...


In Hawaii, I saw a bumper sticker that said, "Friends don't let friends surf drunk".


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 9, 2021)

Zvoni said:


> Stopped drinking in May 2014 (from one day to the next).
> At that time, i knew i had a problem (i was a really heavy drinker).


You have all my respect. 

In April 2021 I had 25 years in since I stopped drinking, 26 years next April.

The longer you go without drinking, the less a part of your life it becomes, the less the thought of it occupies your mind and the easier it gets.

There came a time in my life when stopping drinking looked better than continuing to drink, so I stopped. But it took a long time, a lot of painful life lessons to get to that point and only wish I'd stopped sooner.


----------



## Zvoni (Sep 10, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> You have all my respect.
> 
> In April 2021 I had 25 years in since I stopped drinking, 26 years next April.
> 
> ...


I know what you're saying.
To me, it was also the fact, that i was a "pedestrian" for 11 years, since i "graduated" twice with 1.6 promille.
So nothing stopped me drinking during that time, which evolved into my problem.

Stopped drinking in 2014, got my driving license back in 2017.
Really happy now. Never felt so good physically and mentally.
Never looked back.
I still get some weird looks when i state "I don't drink", but i just ignore them


----------



## Crivens (Sep 10, 2021)

Looks like I am finally stopping employment with my current source of grief. HR announced to offer me "a good deal" and my boss panicked when I did not immediately turn it down.


----------



## scottro (Sep 10, 2021)

It sounds like congratulations are in order.  (As they are for all the people here who had to face and stop drinking). There's a lot of inspirational stuff in this thread.


----------



## dbdemon (Sep 10, 2021)

I stopped consuming animals and egg products back in 1996, and finally gave up dairy as well in 2004. For the usual reasons. Yes, I know, I'm one of _those_ people ...


I've tried quitting alcohol a couple of times, but have not succeeded yet. But I only drink rarely, and I have sworn off the hard stuff.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 10, 2021)

I stopped running due to health reasons. But when health comes back I'm planning to restart with running.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 10, 2021)

I stopped caring about health issues.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 10, 2021)

I can't. It's controlling alot of my life currently. It's not like a switch I can turn off an on.
I stopped caring about the effects which are beyond our control.


----------



## Vull (Sep 10, 2021)

I stopped chasing women in 2011. Very liberating. They, however, are still free to chase me.

I stopped saying "never again" after watching "Never Say Never Again" for the second time, but, so far, so good.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 7, 2021)

Last year I stopped being the Red Devil's Advocate. That position appointed to my Esteemed Colleague, Phishfry, the only person who would debate a point with me.

That person has ceased to exist.


----------



## astyle (Oct 7, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> Last year I stopped being the Red Devil's Advocate. That position appointed to my Esteemed Colleague, Phishfry, the only person who would debate a point with me.
> 
> That person has ceased to exist.


PowerColor will miss you as a customer.  And with that, I'm a Daemon!


----------



## D-FENS (Oct 7, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I stopped drinking the smallest part of alcohol inclusive delicious beers.
> Which hobby did you stopped ?


Going to the gym.


----------



## spectrum48 (Oct 7, 2021)

dbdemon said:


> I stopped consuming animals and egg products back in 1996, and finally gave up dairy as well in 2004. For the usual reasons.



I also stopped consuming animals, eggs and dairy almost 30 years ago, around 1992. 

At the time my family adopted a dog which was destined to be eaten (in a country where dogs are used for food of course) and I made "the connection".




dbdemon said:


> I've tried quitting alcohol a couple of times, but have not succeeded yet. But I only drink rarely, and I have sworn off the hard stuff.



I reduced alcohol consumption over the years but it wasn't a decision, just change of habits. I still drink beer and wine almost weekly. I'd say it's just a moderate consumption (at least when compared to my past consumption..).


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 7, 2021)

I am done with alcohol. Worst drug ever. Stopped it three years ago and i really don't miss it.


----------



## Zvoni (Oct 11, 2021)

I stopped using Windows privately in 2017. Never looked back...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 12, 2021)

I'm going to attempt to stop people misunderstanding my posts by what believe is due to the difference in the way a Software Engineer looks at a thread and how it relates to a forum and the way I see and address it as a Behavioral Engineer.
Just to make it clear that's not a term I made up, it appears in the Walden Two .pdf  Preface by Skinner I made available a couple weeks ago:





The page cuts off there but the next 5 words are "conducted were in essence communities. Like a forum is a community.
I will never have the knowledge of UNIX ralphz has in his pinky finger and his credentials something an IT guy would stab his mother in the back to have on his resume and step on you on the his way to get to the top.

drhowarddfine is a true Professional and lives 100 miles from me in St. Louis, ranked the 4th most dangerous city. He's my Homie but our lives total opposites. What makes his life dangerous is my way of life in Public Housing and those people who I deal with on a daily basis.

vigole lives in Iran and dodges Scud Missiles to stay alive. His concept of what's dangerous on a whole different level than mine. So it's a matter of perspective and how you look at things.

I am a Behaviorist and my Professional Specialized area of expertise addressing Inappropriate Behaviors to extinguish those behaviors induction of pain through psychological stimuli. I'm probably the only person here that didn't go to college and have freely admitted never having worked IT or in a computer related field.

People are what I work with over time and places to bring everything together. What is seemingly Chaotic in nature can be orderly and my way of building to a planned end months down the road. The whole ponit is so they won't see it coming. So it's understandable you wouldn't see it as it happens.

I see the forum as a whole, that one thread relates to another, that what's on my profile as a member relates to the community and his behavior a reflection of the community as a whole. What is tolerated behavior becomes acceptable behavior and what people will come to see as behavior to be expected here no different than what you expect at reddit.,

Alexander88207 stated in the GhostBSD jumps ship: Drops FreeBSD to use TrueOS (PC-BSD). "This thread seems to have gone off the rails."

With all due respect, that's because you can't see the forum for the thread. It may be the difference in how Software Eneineers see things as a thought process in an orderly fashion and a trait that makes you good at what you do.

Going off the rails is how I work and what I do what you least expected to happen by design, caused a train wreck between FreeBSD and PC-BSD in another thread, to address the same behavior that has now spread to the forums, one that has once more directly effected me personally, is posted to my Profile, and that behavior and that person is what I'm addressing in that thread.

When someone who had taken part of my sentence and posted it on my Profile out of context in a deceptive manner to shift blame to me with no admission of guilt or sign of remorse posted:



grahamperrin said:


> Bastard Sentence Dissectors.
> 
> (Most of us, at some time or another.)


He was making light of it and trying to pass it off as acceptable. Well, most od us lie like a dog sometime or another, don't we? Do you?

I responded to what was described as sentence dissection with the facts and called him on it



Trihexagonal said:


> Oh, like when you dissected this sentence:
> "There are consequences for your actions".
> 
> Out of this one:
> ...


That was in response to his post to make him and everyone else aware of his behavior just like I finished doing in another thread to hold them accountable.

Where would be the right place to address it? Does that behavior not effect everyone here? Where should I have addressed the matter I did in the FreeBSD forums and FreeBSD Foundation thread? Is that not the same type of behavior I was addressing in that thread?

Or should I have just been quiet and allow my name to be smeared with an outright lie in what was more bad judgement in doing so?, For high ranking people and forum members with far less time to do unethical things and get away with? That reinforces the behavior.

If not dealt with here then where? And if I didn't say anything who would? SirDice will Moderate me if he sees the need, but not even he could address the situation I did with PC-BSD. It goes back 9 years and had only gotten worse over time.

Now I see it here in the forums. And just like before, I am the only one who speaks up while they go on like nothing happened. Professionalism has hit a new low when that's found as acceptable.

Read the posts, the last two subjects posted to my Profile and try to see how one thing relates to another as a whole.


----------



## Zvoni (Oct 14, 2021)

To get back to "stop drinking":
What helped me the most to keep going to not drink:
1) "external" Motivation: Skydiving was/is a childhood-dream of me, which i fulfilled seven years ago (and still fulfill each weekend by jumping out of perfectly fine aircraft).
Bottom line: If there is something, you really, really want, but drinking is in its way, just ask yourself: What's more important? Fulfilling a dream, or......?
2) physical/mental health: That's the hardest part, because it doesn't happen over night. For me, i badly needed that external motivation to keep going.
Keep drinking, risk losing driving license --> Lost driving license = no more skydiving events (and the interesting events are never at your homebase)
For me that's an easy equation to solve, and it's an equation i look at every time i am tempted to drink (getting invited, someone reaching a milestone, you know the works), and the temptation goes away leaving me feeling good with my decisions.

To all those giving me weird looks (or even some verbal jabs): "Bugger off, and jump in a lake for all i care. My decision! I don't need yours"


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 14, 2021)

When I decided to quit I tapered myself down  to where going 3 days without drinking was considered a long time in 93, to drinking once every 3 months and dropped it in 96.

I won't buy beer or give anyone money to buy it. I might give you a ride to the gas station to buy your own, and it doesn't bother me to be around people who are drinking, but don't want you around me when you're drunk. I hate drunks.

I don't know what I ever saw in it and only wish I'd quit sooner.


----------



## astyle (Oct 14, 2021)

I only buy alcohol when I can afford it. I just treat it as a luxury item that I can go without if there's something else on my mind... For example, about a month ago I  got a very expensive GPU - and that's where my money went, *instead* of beer or other booze. Although - that GPU cost way more than even a 2-month supply of very nice booze...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 15, 2021)

astyle said:


> *instead* of beer or other booze. Although - that GPU cost way more than even a 2-month supply of very nice booze...


But in 2 months you'll still have the GPU.

The most you'd left laft from spending it all on Stag beer is at best a headache. How big that headache depends on any extenuating circumstances to added to the swelling in your in your brainbox.

Did you know there was something called "wet brain" you can get from soaking it in alcohol? 

Wernicke-Korsakoff Syndrome is kind of like not sobering up after you sleep it off. 

So, if you try really hard, and drink enough beer, maybe, just maybe, someday you'll drink enough that you don't have to buy any more.

Think of the money you'll save! 
So, come on, boys and girls! Slam one now for Uncle Sam as an investment in your future!.


----------



## astyle (Oct 15, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> But in 2 months you'll still have the GPU.
> 
> The most you'd left laft from spending it all on Stag beer is at best a headache. How big that headache depends on any extenuating circumstances to added to the swelling in your in your brainbox.
> 
> ...


Before the pandemic, I was a regular attendant at my local beer fest, had no problem downing 12 different beers in one night, and Oktoberfest in Munich (Along with BMW Museum) was on my bucket list. And yet, it takes me just 8 hours to sleep it all off. GPU may be gone in a few years, replaced with something even more powerful, but the memories (and notes about the beers I liked) will remain with me well beyond that. 

But frankly, you just deal with the WKS by drinking brine from cucumbers that were fermented with salt. Not the pickled stuff, but fermented with salt. Only a depth charge (a shot of vodka in a pint of beer) has the capacity to even get me close to such a point. And I happen to really not like the taste of such a combination of alcoholic beverages, to boot. Anything but THAT.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Oct 15, 2021)

Smoking. I stopped in 1993 and other than the very occasional cigar, I haven't had a cigarette since then. I also used to drink inordinate amounts of bourbon (750ml every 2 or 3 days) but have stopped that entirely, as of maybe 30 years ago. Only small amounts of wine and beer now, mostly wine.


----------



## astyle (Oct 15, 2021)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I also used to drink inordinate amounts of bourbon (750ml every 2 or 3 days)


Holy shit. For me, a 750 ml bottle is a 2-3 week supply easy, even if I drink a shot or 2 every night. And nicer stuff is expensive!


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Oct 15, 2021)

Yeah, that’s why I stopped. I can’t even touch any hard liquor now; it just doesn’t agree with me. That’s a good thing.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 15, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> With all due respect, that's because you can't see the forum for the thread. It may be the difference in how Software Eneineers see things as a thought process in an orderly fashion and a trait that makes you good at what you do.
> 
> Going off the rails is how I work and what I do what you least expected to happen by design, caused a train wreck between FreeBSD and PC-BSD in another thread, to address the same behavior that has now spread to the forums, one that has once more directly effected me personally, is posted to my Profile, and that behavior and that person is what I'm addressing in that thread.



But there are people like me who see this thread in the news and when I click on it is usually expected that the thread also contains the topic. (Unsubscribed ofc now)

That it slips here and there somewhere is normal, but there is the topic done already after 2/3 pages.

Its like buying a book because of the interesting description, topic etc... but after 3 chapters it has nothing more to do with it.


----------



## astyle (Oct 15, 2021)

This is an "Off-Topic" thread


----------



## Grell (Oct 15, 2021)

Well, I stopped smoking, drinking alcohol, eating meat, and drinking coffee.  I was drinking massive amount of coffee and it just got to the point where it didn't even affect me any more except making me have to go to the bathroom every 45 minutes.  The alcohol became a serious problem so I had to quit.  Smoking obviously doesn't need to be explained.  And stopping eating meat was just a choice I made.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 16, 2021)

Eating when I'm not hungry.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 21, 2021)

I just gave throw away a packet of cigarettes. Bad day for the cigarette sellers. But I had no fun in it.
Even if i enjoyed the last cigarette. In fact it was family who told stop with it.


----------



## Hakaba (Oct 21, 2021)

I stop playing online game.
On day, I was the first of the top of the "connected" (by week if I remember) in a MMORPG game.
I stop it and others the day after
I never use "social media" like Facebook and I do not have TV since more than 10 year.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 21, 2021)

I have no message. But to stop something there is always fun it. And we are programmed you need to start something.
I throw away my packet of cigarettes,  she was a good friend.
But In me I need to start something, maybe different. Throw your ideas. The more crazy the better.


----------



## Zvoni (Oct 21, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I have no message. But to stop something there is always fun it. And we are programmed you need to start something.
> I throw away my packet of cigarettes,  she was a good friend.
> But In me I need to start something, maybe different. Throw your ideas. The more crazy the better.


Go skydiving.
It's.... liberating...


----------



## astyle (Oct 21, 2021)

Get AMD GPU computing going on FreeBSD.


----------



## scottro (Oct 21, 2021)

Though there is the saying, If at first you don't succeed, skydiving may be a poor choice.  Although one could say the same about bomb disposal.


----------



## astyle (Oct 21, 2021)

scottro said:


> Though there is the saying, If at first you don't succeed, skydiving may be a poor choice.  Although one could say the same about bomb disposal.


Pathway to a career in bomb disposal has awfully many points of failure, starting with chemistry class in 9th grade, knowledge of history, laws that govern distribution, storage and disposal of materials (that bombs have been assembled from). And even if you have the education and a sense for safety techniques, it can be surprisingly difficult to obtain military clearance for access to the sites. My point is, there's plenty of points in that path where it's plenty easy to say, "If at first you don't succeed, try again".


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Oct 21, 2021)

I did explosives handling and loading on aircraft for about a decade during my military career and never dropped anything thankfully...disposal is a completely different animal though: munitions that have fallen, not exploded and are in an unknown state are far more dangerous than ones in a known state and being loaded on aircraft.


----------



## astyle (Oct 21, 2021)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I did explosives handling and loading on aircraft for about a decade during my military career and never dropped anything thankfully...disposal is a completely different animal though: munitions that have fallen, not exploded and are in an unknown state are far more dangerous than ones in a known state and being loaded on aircraft.


Sure... but there's also disposal of the stockpiles from base/fort warehouses - some of those chemicals do have an expiration date, and at some point, those devices cannot be safely deployed, either.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 21, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I throw away my packet of cigarettes, she was a good friend.
> But In me I need to start something, maybe different. Throw your ideas. The more crazy the better.


Cheap 50 cent Dutch cigars.

I couldn't stop smoking cigarettes so switched to cigars and was able to quit them for 2 years. Then things went to hell in a hooptie a couple years ago so I started smoking again.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 21, 2021)

astyle said:


> ... and at some point, those devices cannot be safely deployed, either.


Isn't that somehow the idea? They are not MEANT to be safe.


----------



## astyle (Oct 21, 2021)

Crivens said:


> Isn't that somehow the idea? They are not MEANT to be safe.


Do you seriously think that? 
No way bombs would be getting made and loaded onto any kind of transport if there was no way to avoid an accidental detonation. Don't get me wrong, I don't condone bombs at all, but just like OS'es like FreeBSD have a truckload of effort and brains invested into their design, so do bombs. They were designed to give the military very precise control over the detonation.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 22, 2021)

astyle said:


> Do you seriously think that?


Yes and no. It was a little tounge-in-cheek reference to Sir Terry Pratchett (The Hogfather). I spent some time "in the green", I know what these things do. And you never get 100% safe, so don't be surprised if you build things to go boom and they do just that. Bolzman won't allow 100%. Not with software, not with hardware.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 9, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Eating when I'm not hungry.



It's no good, I simply can not stop, particularly not when the answer to a question about computer hardware randomly reminds me of treacle pudding. I don't think I've had one for twenty or thirty years. Wish me luck at Sainsburys.


----------

